# Media servers.



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any good recommendations on good media servers? I would like to stream video and audio to 4 different locations over cat-6 with 1080p and lossless audio.
Any suggestions would be great!
Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Any computer, prebuilt or DIY with a modern Hard Drive will fit the bill. RAID or other backup is a must, and gigabit will allow you to stream multiple 1080p streams at once.


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome. Let us know if you have any other specific questions as you start to get into your project.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

*Streaming Devices: *
WDTV Live Plus
Popcorn Hour
Dune
Boxee box

http://mediaserverreviews.com/products/


*Server options for storage:*
Vortexbox
Unraid
WHS
Freenas


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

Thank you again! I'll check them out.


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

Patriot PBO Core Media Player is a good player. You can put a 2.5" hard drive inside of it, which makes it a great portable player. They are also really cheap, with the ongoing rebates you can get them for like $55.


----------



## FloridaSwede (Jun 19, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Any computer, prebuilt or DIY with a modern Hard Drive will fit the bill. RAID or other backup is a must, and gigabit will allow you to stream multiple 1080p streams at once.


Explain. I've got 200 vhs tapes I'm going to convert to dvd so I can burn them to a hard drive of some sort. Then I've got the regular dvd's I'm going to burn to the hard drive. Just how big a hard drive will I need? Also, what software is going to work to allow me to burn dvd's to my hd? What kind of cabling will allow me to watch without the audio and video lapsing? Will a store bought machine allow raid? Don't quite understand. Thanks.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

FloridaSwede said:


> Explain. I've got 200 vhs tapes I'm going to convert to dvd so I can burn them to a hard drive of some sort. Then I've got the regular dvd's I'm going to burn to the hard drive. Just how big a hard drive will I need? Also, what software is going to work to allow me to burn dvd's to my hd? What kind of cabling will allow me to watch without the audio and video lapsing? Will a store bought machine allow raid? Don't quite understand. Thanks.


I recommend the Hauppauge 1212 HD-PVR High Definition Personal Video Recorder for capturing your VHS tapes to hard drive. No need to go to DVD as an interim step.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Would have to agree with KalaniP on bypassing the conversion to DVD. There are multiple options for archiving your personally owned DVDs to the hard drive, the ost popular are DVDFab and AnyDVD.

Regular Cat5E will support even Gigabit network tho if running new wire I suggest Cat6.

Might want to have a look around this forum a little more as there are many different options and luckily many people in this forum have tired and reviewed enough to keep you busy reading for quite a while.


----------



## joeydrunk (Jun 3, 2011)

digit119 said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations on good media servers? I would like to stream video and audio to 4 different locations over cat-6 with 1080p and lossless audio.
> Any suggestions would be great!
> Thanks


Hd300


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Assuming you mean the Sage TV hd-300, there is an in depth review here: http://www.missingremote.com/review/sagetv-stp-hd300

Keep in mind, Sage was just purchased by google, so that may change there mission and support in the future.


----------

